# anyone one know what this bumper sticker means?



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i don't have a picture but have seen several in the last week. it is the letters RPC, with a little crossin the letter C

i can't find what it means anywhere - thanx


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

???


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Christian religious ?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

boat_money said:


> i don't have a picture but have seen several in the last week. it is the letters RPC, with a* little crossing *the letter C
> 
> i can't find what it means anywhere - thanx


With a little *what?* crossing the C...am I missing something?


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

River Pointe Church - Sugarland, TX


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Look somthing like this. It is from River Pointe Church in Channelview, TX. Depends on where you live. Could be a different church by the same name. There are many.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Maybe it means Role Playing Character and the dude is like a 28th level Cavalier or a 32nd level Wizard.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

someone was drunk and tryin' ta spell the song title of aretha franklin's 'R-E-S-P-E-C-T'?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

River Point Church


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

it didn't look just like that. they are white letters and the little cross is right in the middle of the opening of the letter C. saw one last week and being around IT people, i thought it was rpg. then the next day i saw another one and today another one. i can't imagine they just passed them out, but 3 days in a row on my way into work? btw my commute involves westheimer eastbound the whole way, so it's not channelview...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

boat_money said:


> it didn't look just like that. they are white letters and the little cross is right in the middle of the opening of the letter C. saw one last week and being around IT people, i thought it was rpg. then the next day i saw another one and today another one. i can't imagine they just passed them out, but 3 days in a row on my way into work? btw my commute involves westheimer eastbound the whole way, so it's not channelview...


River Pointe Church in Richmond.
http://www.riverpointe.org/


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like they are starting to franchise...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Yer post lacks the detail of graphic evidence necessary for our small minds ta comprehend! We can not interpolate your writen words to form an abstract idea of *WTH are you talking about?*


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Privateer said:


> Yer post lacks the detail of graphic evidence necessary for our small minds ta comprehend! We can not interpolate your writen words to form an abstract idea of *WTH are you talking about?*


And you are going to have to type slower too for us to understand!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I saw a bumper sticker last week that just had

*F.B.O.*

*What could that mean?*


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> I saw a bumper sticker last week that just had
> 
> *F.B.O.*
> 
> *What could that mean?*


i think i've got that one figured out


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> River Pointe Church in Richmond.
> http://www.riverpointe.org/


X 2. corner of 59 and grand prkway/99


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

donf said:


> I saw a bumper sticker last week that just had
> 
> *F.B.O.*
> 
> *What could that mean?*


Fishin Be ONNNN! :cheers:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

yall crack me up, what does this one mean?

Is this MC's phat ride?


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

lordbater said:


> yall crack me up, what does this one mean?
> 
> Is this MC's phat ride?


Well it could be:an6r it could be:an2:. Never know.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Someone's a catcher lmfao


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

lordbater said:


> yall crack me up, what does this one mean?
> 
> Is this MC's phat ride?


Triple A = American Automobile Association :biggrin:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Who's got a full public data subscription?

Lets pull the address and order them some. umm.... free crown royal labels...

a


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*River Pointe Church*

I am a member and we have a good thing going on. It is different than my Southern Baptist roots background but it meets my needs. Patrick Kelley is the lead pastor and his sermons are filled with personal anecdotes and life's struggles where they meet biblical teachings and Godly direction. I love Patrick and his family.....if you are looking for a good church give it a try.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*RPC*
Thank God we got that one figured out. I don't think that poor fella woulda been able to sleep nights without an answer.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that this is just the beginning.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

thanks all - they must have passed them out recently as i've just started seeing them. already have a church we're happy with though, so it's not a sign...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Alright..... stop ***** with me... it's too early in the morning to start that..

2 year old thread...

then delete your post..

:\

a


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

right...


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

all i know is,,the guy in the picture with the beard,,is,,,drinking,,,some of the BEST beer,,,,east of MISSISSIPPI,,,wish they would hurry up and get some in TEXAS


----------

